# 190 Invite - 14 days to apply Visa



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a situation here:
I have 3 separate EOIs for occupation 261313 with below points:


80 for 189 
85 for 190 (VIC)
85 for 190 (NSW)

My EOI created date is 15-03.2019 and updated date 07-04-2019.

I did not get the invite on 11th April, which I was expecting.

Today (16th Apr), I have received the invite from NSW Government for 190 (NSW). Now it says I have 14 days to apply for VISA. Please help me to understand below points:

1. I was assuming that I will get 60 days to apply for any visa. Here, I have been given just 14 days. Have the rules changed for both 189 and 190 in this respect?

2. Should I wait for 11th May to get the invite for my 189, as I have 80 points? If yes, should I let go of this 190 invitation?

3. If I apply for 190 now within 14 days, will I be not able to receive the invite for 189 in next month?

Thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

1 - If I am not mistaken, you have received an invitation from NSW (not DHA / SkillSelect) to apply for NSW state nomination (this is colloquially referred to as a 'pre-invite' on this forum).

You have 14 days to do this.

If NSW decides to invite you, then you get the DHA / SkillSelect invitation to apply where based on current policy you have 60 days to lodge a visa application. 

2 - A bird in hand is worth two in the bush is my mantra - so I would most definitely not let this 'pre-invite' go. I would pay the $300 and apply for NSW nomination.

Then wait simultaneously for a 189 invite come 11 May. 

If for some reason the 189 invite rounds become incredibly small - at least you have the NSW application moving along. If you do get the 189 invite, the $300 will seem like a small amount for hedging against the risk of not getting a 189 invite. 

3 - Since they are seperate EOI's they should not affect each other, so you would still be able to receive a 189 invite even with the other EOI being assessed by NSW.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

singhpx7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation here:
> I have 3 separate EOIs for occupation 261313 with below points:
> ...


Hi singhpx7,

-- 189 is a direct invite and you get 60 days time period to apply for visa.

-- As you have received the pre-invite from 190 NSW, you have 14 days time only to accept and submit the online application form with all required evidence. After you submitted your application, you will have to wait for the Invitation to Apply for Visa from 190 NSW. When you receive the 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA), then you get 60 days time period to apply for visa.

1. https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

After you have been invited to apply for NSW nomination you will need to complete and submit the online application form with all required evidence within *14 days.* A link to the online application will be provided to you in your invitation email. Please ensure that you are ready to pay your fee when you submit your application.

2. If you are willing to wait till 11th May to get the invite for 189, as you have 80 points, then eventually you need to leave this 190 invitation, since you have 14 days time only to accept and submit the online application form with all required evidence.

3. Since you have 3 different EOIs, you would still be able to receive a 189.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

so now if I submit my application form for 190 and if I get the invite for 189 in May, can I abandon my 190 pre invitation application form and start applying for 189 Visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singhpx7 said:


> so now if I submit my application form for 190 and if I get the invite for 189 in May, can I abandon my 190 pre invitation application form and start applying for 189 Visa?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi 
I have the same situation but Both NSW 190 and 189 Eoi's in one application ( one EOI Only) 
my question is if i accept the pre-invitation my EOI 189 automatically will be deleted ??


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Mahmoud Zak said:


> Hi
> I have the same situation but Both NSW 190 and 189 Eoi's in one application ( one EOI Only)
> my question is if i accept the pre-invitation my EOI 189 automatically will be deleted ??


What are your points for each and your DOE and anzco


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

My points 80 for 189 Doe 8 april 
for NSW 85 
But both application in one EOI


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mahmoud Zak said:


> Hi
> I have the same situation but Both NSW 190 and 189 Eoi's in one application ( one EOI Only)
> my question is if i accept the pre-invitation my EOI 189 automatically will be deleted ??


It won't be deleted, but once NSW sends the final nomination and you get the invite from SkillSelect, the EOI will be frozen, so you won't be considered for 189 anymore. 

I would create a separate 189 EOI now asap. 

If your dual EOI gets a 189 invite, great. If the dual EOI gets a 190 NSW invite, at least you have another 189 invite in the system too to give you options. 

That's just me though.


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

code 261313


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

i'm planing to accept the Pre-invitation after 11 days ( when NSW will give the invitation?)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahmoud Zak said:


> Hi
> I have the same situation but Both NSW 190 and 189 Eoi's in one application ( one EOI Only)
> my question is if i accept the pre-invitation my EOI 189 automatically will be deleted ??


Nope
As long as it’s a preinvite, your EOI is not frozen
You can submit your application for final invite processing to nsw without fear of getting the EOI frozen

But the moment the preinvite turns to a final invite, the EOI gets frozen and will not participate in the 189 round

cheers


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello NB,
I have 75 points for 189 with EOI of 20 Feb for 261313. I have received a pre-invite for NSW (on a separate EOI). Even if I had got 189, I was planning to move to Sydney. So for me, I feel, it does not matter if its 189 or 190. But wanted to pick your brain here, so apart from the condition of working in this region for 2 years, are there any nuances that I might be missing or failing to understand or are these two exactly the same in all aspects (other than above condition). This will help me make informed decision and reduce some anxiety (because I will not get 189 invite for at least couple of months)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantcd said:


> Hello NB,
> I have 75 points for 189 with EOI of 20 Feb for 261313. I have received a pre-invite for NSW (on a separate EOI). Even if I had got 189, I was planning to move to Sydney. So for me, I feel, it does not matter if its 189 or 190. But wanted to pick your brain here, so apart from the condition of working in this region for 2 years, are there any nuances that I might be missing or failing to understand or are these two exactly the same in all aspects (other than above condition). This will help me make informed decision and reduce some anxiety (because I will not get 189 invite for at least couple of months)


Other then the commitment to live and work in nsw for the 1st 2 years, there is absolutely no difference between 189 and 190
There is no hidden agenda or fine print

If you are anyways planning to settle in nsw, then no need to wait for 189 invite and use your nsw final invite
But if you want to keep your options open to settle in another state, then 189 is the way to go

Cheers


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Other then the commitment to live and work in nsw for the 1st 2 years, there is absolutely no difference between 189 and 190
> There is no hidden agenda or fine print
> 
> If you are anyways planning to settle in nsw, then no need to wait for 189 invite and use your nsw final invite
> ...


Thanks NB. As always, appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

*190 Visa*

I received invitation for 190 visa from NSW gov. But I missed the email of invitation and 14 days have passed. Will I get the invitation again? Do I need to fill new EOI?
I appreciate your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rina damani said:


> I received invitation for 190 visa from NSW gov. But I missed the email of invitation and 14 days have passed. Will I get the invitation again? Do I need to fill new EOI?
> I appreciate your help.


Write back asap to NSW giving credible reasons why you missed the invite 
Maybe they will renew it right away

Cheers


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

*190 Visa*



NB said:


> Write back asap to NSW giving credible reasons why you missed the invite
> Maybe they will renew it right away
> 
> Cheers



I had called them they mentioned to send EOI ID via email and they will take forward from there. But website mentioned new EOI to be submitted. I confirmed with them do I need to submit new EOI and they said no, just email.

I am bit confused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rina damani said:


> I had called them they mentioned to send EOI ID via email and they will take forward from there. But website mentioned new EOI to be submitted. I confirmed with them do I need to submit new EOI and they said no, just email.
> 
> I am bit confused


No confusion 
Forget the website

Just email them the EOI I’d as they have asked

Cheers


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

NB said:


> No confusion
> Forget the website
> 
> Just email them the EOI I’d as they have asked
> ...



Thanks NB for your reply. I haven't heard back from them, I had emailed yesterday, I am hoping to get the invite may be before next round in May 2019. 
(fingers crossed)

190 with 75 points and my husband is primary applicated working in Sydney under the same skilled occupation. 

Such a back luck we missed the email.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rina damani said:


> Thanks NB for your reply. I haven't heard back from them, I had emailed yesterday, I am hoping to get the invite may be before next round in May 2019.
> (fingers crossed)
> 
> 190 with 75 points and my husband is primary applicated working in Sydney under the same skilled occupation.
> ...


Next few days, nothing will work in Australia due to holidays one after the other

You will have to wait patiently , but I am sure they will send you the invite again
It they didn’t want to send, they would have said so in the first instance 

Cheers


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Next few days, nothing will work in Australia due to holidays one after the other
> 
> You will have to wait patiently , but I am sure they will send you the invite again
> It they didn’t want to send, they would have said so in the first instance
> ...


Yeah, true they seemed to be positive. Phew 
Anyway thanks a lot once again NB.

Hope you enjoy your weekend


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

*NSW with 75 points*

Experts,
I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:

Anz: 261312
189 EOI Date: 26 Mar 2019
Points: 65 (+ 5 spouse)= 70

NSW 190 EOI Date: 26 Mar 2019
Points: 65 + 5 (spouse) + 5 (state)= 75

I was expecting the invite for 190 as my friend with same points got the NSW on 14th April but no luck.

My is Assessment will expire on May 7th, 2019 and PTE will expire on Nov 16th, 2019 also, I will loose 5 points for age on Feb 2020

Now the question is:
1) Should I wait for my Assessment to expire and then renew (as I still have hope that I should get an invite before that if there is any round for NSW 190) or just proceed with renewal without wasting time?

2) Is there any fix date for 190 rounds just like 11th is for 189?

3) If I dont get the the invite this time, do I have any chances to get the invite before Nov 16th 2019, keeping in mind that EOI date will change as per renewed assessment

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> Experts,
> I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:
> 
> Anz: 261312
> ...


Hi Jayaswalraj,

1. You can proceed with ACS assessment.

2. 190 doesn't have any fixed dates to send invitation. They can send anytime.

3. NO one can predict invitation.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sonia1 (May 15, 2019)

Hi Rina,
I have the similar case like you. I have missed to respond to the pre invite for 190 visa within 14 days. Could you please let me know what action you have taken in your case? Please help me.


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Rina,
> I have the similar case like you. I have missed to respond to the pre invite for 190 visa within 14 days. Could you please let me know what action you have taken in your case? Please help me.


Hi, we just call the NSW Department of Industry and told them due to our negligence we missed the email. They immediately sent another one.


----------



## mdizon1 (Jun 29, 2021)

Rina damani said:


> Hi, we just call the NSW Department of Industry and told them due to our negligence we missed the email. They immediately sent another one.


hi rina,
i have a similar situation.  but the entity that emailed me was [email protected]. Do I call them or still call NSW Department of Industry? Thanks


----------



## mdizon1 (Jun 29, 2021)

NB said:


> Write back asap to NSW giving credible reasons why you missed the invite
> Maybe they will renew it right away
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I was hoping that you could help. I have the same situation as Rina’s. Can you please advise what to do and who to call? What could be a credible reason I can tell them? I merely missed that email thats why I wasnt able to apply right away  thanks for your help


----------

